# Ing de telecomunicaciones puede trabajar como Ing. de control y automatización?



## itzfranko (Oct 5, 2015)

Saludos tengo esa consulta debido a que ya estoy a punto de egresar como Ing. electrónico (llevando mas cursos de telecomunicaciones), pero a estas alturas tengo mas oportunidades de trabajo para la parte de control, mi pegunta va si tendría algún problema en trabajar en alguna empresa en el área de control siendo egresado en telecomunicaciones.? ...


----------



## itzfranko (Oct 5, 2015)

Saludos, espero sus opiniones 
gracias ...


----------



## papirrin (Oct 5, 2015)

Yo he visto a Ingenieros, contadores, licenciados trabajando de taxistas, asi que no veo cual es el problema si puedes tener un trabajo que te guste...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 5, 2015)

yo tengo un conocido que trabaja en automatizacion
y yo fui taxista


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 5, 2015)

Hola, NO veo imposibilidad de un área a otra, depende de cada uno.  Además esa respuesta puede dartela con más certeza, la empresa a la cual prestes servicios. Ellos analizarán capacidad y experiencia.


----------



## Lamas (Oct 5, 2015)

Adicional a lo que te mencionan los compañeros, pienso que al estudiar una carrera universitaria adquieres herramientas que son de uso general y otras mas especificas, dependiendo de la orientación de la carrera.  Las de uso general te permiten ese grado de versatilidad para desempeñarte en otras áreas que puedan ser diferentes a la de tu especialización. Ademas, te digo, en la vida real normalmente  son pocos los que cuentan con la suerte de encontrar un trabajo exacto a su medida.  
Te animo a tomar el reto de desempeñarte en áreas diferentes, ya que en ocasiones uno puede dejar pasar una buena oportunidad de empleo, esperando que llegue algo mas afín a lo que  cree debería realizar, pero que tal si esa oportunidad se demora mucho en llegar o no aparece del todo...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 7, 2015)

Para automatizacion a nivel empresarial basta con que sepas como funciona y se ajusta un PID,  que sepas elegir sensores, actuadores y PLCs y programar estos ultimos. Con eso ya sos "el genio" de la planta....


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 7, 2015)

si por desgracia muchos de mi generacion que querian diseñar pues no, son subordinados en X Y trabajo.

por falta de papeles "no salieron a tiempo" perdi un trabajo asi que dije al demonio debo buscar otra cosa.
y ahora me dedico a la mecanica con unos amigos en carros chinos FAW.


----------



## torres.electronico (Oct 7, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Para automatizacion a nivel empresarial basta con que sepas como funciona y se ajusta un PID,  que sepas elegir sensores, actuadores y PLCs y programar estos ultimos. Con eso ya sos "el genio" de la planta....



Si solo fuera eso, seriamos muchos en el gremio 
En mi opinion, no esta de mas realizar cursos para ampliar el horizonte laboral. El tema esta en que algunas tematicas no es para el que le guste, si no,mas bien para el que pueda.
Operadores instrumentistas los hay a monton, para no ser uno mas del monton hay que leer mucho, y dedicar / invertir un buen tiempo en estudiar algo definido. Si sos electronico comunicante, scada, telemetria seria lo primero que encararia ta que cono conplemento viene una buena dosis de instrumentacion. Fibalizado esto, podrias abordar automatizacion ya que vas a tener de entrada una buena base de control. Saludos


----------

